# Electric step on Hymer - anyone repaired one?



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Folks

When we got the Hymer we had the pull down step replaced with an electric fold down. We have used it for 9 years now and the step teeth have become warn and the step will not now fold up.

Has anyone had the same problem and how did they repair?

I need the teeth replacing. Is it possible to have the plate welded and the new metal filed to make teeth?

Regards


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought maybe I could help but my problem was electrical.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*electric step on hymer-anyone repaired one?*

We also had an electric step fitted to our hymer 670 and had the same problem, but we were lucky and got it fixed by Mustafa in Agadir Morocco, it was a big job and he only charged around 30 euro's, the problem is that people stand on the step when they want to have a chat and the step just cannot take the weight and pressure, so now we carry a couple of blocks of wood with us and when we stop we place them under the step, hope you get yours fixed. Bambi 2


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the very quick replies. 

I had a thought, yes it did hurt, and I telephoned Hymeruk at Preston spares department. They had a tooth quadrant for the step. I've purchased and it's on its way. I can get a local garage to burn off the other and weld the new plate back on. Job will be done.!!

Regards


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm. I'm a dummy. 

The quadrant was held on by bolts. The motor was held on by bolts. Page B13 of the Hymer 660 maual refers (Resources/useful downloads).

Took me about an hour. One bolt sheared. The local garage helped by heating the motor and replacing the bolt. Job done. Feels so good to have done it myself.

Total price for step repair £43.00.


----------

